# Wanting to be a MUA, but need steady income & hours



## Imani Goodwin (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey Specktra Girls!

  I am a 22 year old freelance MUA that just moved to the Bay Area to give myself more opportunities for makeup work. I previously lived in a small town in Northern California. I have a pretty nice portfolio and kit. While I lived at home, I worked part to full time, depending, and planned shoots for the weekends. Ever since I moved out here, I've found it incredibly hard to do ANY work on the side because I work 40 hours a week Sat-Wed. So my question is how? How to make this work while having a full time job? Any advice?


----------



## ninahaska (Aug 19, 2014)

Its not easy to work in full time job and make other work after... it needs a lot of energy from you.


----------

